# DIY Decorations - Glass bottles with water+food coloring?



## Jillyfish44 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello everyone,
A friend of mine gave me a lot of aquarium supplies that his brother-in-law no longer wanted. In this were several glass bottles (wine bottles, jagermeister bottles, and some smaller medicine-looking bottles) full of different colored liquid. At first I thought maybe it was moonshine or something (living in the south and all) but after a phone call to the brother-in-law, my friend informed me it was just water with different color food coloring. Apparently he used these for decoration in his fish tank, and I tried them in my tanks and they looked cool when the light bounces off of them and when the fish swim behind them, but they look so out of place and unnatural. Has anybody else heard of doing this? If so, does anybody know how to make them look a little better, what colors look best, and where I can maybe find some pictures of aquariums with these bottles in there? I'd love to see what people have done with them. Also, anybody else know of some cool decorations you can make with household items? Of course, nothing that leaches chemicals or anything. Thanks guys!


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

As I prefer to keep my tanks as naturally looking as possible, I have toyed with the idea of an "urban" landscape project for a 33L I've got sitting around. Picture a inner-city river, well planted with a miniature grocery cart.. some beer bottles.. some tires from model cars.. Bill in Va. 
I've got two or three others in mind if I only had the space!... Bill in Va.


----------



## Jillyfish44 (Aug 20, 2011)

That's pretty cool, I like that idea. Sounds almost like a political stance kinda thing, like "keep our rivers clean."


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep.. another one is the Washington DC mall area, built to scale.. all submerged!... I held off on that cuz I thought if I started doing net searches on our monuments.. height, distance from each other etc. I'd be having a visit from HomeLandSecurity!... 

Another one would be reminiscent of the Pacific ocean... pure white sand and a fighter airplane from WWII somewhat buried in the sand... Bill in Va. 
As my friends tell me..... way too much time on my hands...


----------

